# Adding Coolant - 2009 TDI



## Canadian76 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi

I just installed a Frost Heater on my 2009 Jetta Sportwagen TDI, which wasn't nearly as simple as I thought it was going to be incidently, just not enough room to work under the hood. I did however lose some coolant during the installation and was just looking for some verification of the correct filling location & procedure. 
My understanding is such that I fill into the overflow reservoir, then start it up and allow to creep up to operating temperature w/ the overflow lid still open, allow coolant to 'gurgle' down until it takes no more and is between the min & max lines on the overflow reservoir. 

Any feedback would be fantastic.


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

I would just stick the hose in there, but you can use distilled water up to 1 quart is no problem. Actually, any Dexcool-compatible "Universal" or "Global" is fine, 50/50% being the easiest. 

Dexcool is the EXACT same thing as G-12, an Organic Acid Technology coolant. 110% "mixable".

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2081931


"Advertising claims by some antifreeze producers to the contrary notwithstanding, these OATs—certainly DexCool—are not universal coolants. You should use them only in General Motors products, VW/Audi through the 2009 model year and Ford vehicles where the reservoir label says so. "


----------

